# restoring tivoweb/hacks/mode O



## beastman (May 26, 2002)

I am about to upgrade to a 250GB drive and would like to restore all the hacks from the original drive. Can I get away with ftping over the var/hack folder the new drive. Would that work and restore the new drive to the same settings as the old one?


----------



## groovyclam (Feb 18, 2002)

Yes, but don't forget your /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file from your old TiVo drive

If you installed mode0 then you probably also need to put back LJ's hacked fpga7114.o file in /lib/modules too.

Everything else should be under /var/hack.


----------



## groovyclam (Feb 18, 2002)

FTP won't work unless you get TiVoWeb installed and that is in your /var/hack - catch 22.

Put a tarball of your /var/hack on the Windows C: drive you put the tivo image on and then you can use linux to copy it over after you have restored the image.

I mentioned this in the doc I sent you.


----------



## groovyclam (Feb 18, 2002)

You will also still need to set the mode0 bitrates via TiVoWeb again after the restore as the values aren't stored in /var/hack, although there was a script somewhere you could run to set them instead of typing them all in via TiVoWeb


----------



## groovyclam (Feb 18, 2002)

Summary of files you need on the C: drive:

1) tivo image

2) tar ball of your /var/hack

3) your /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author

4) LJ's hacked fpga7114.o library module file

5) If you are recording from a SkyBox then you need the rftoscart.tcl file ( for recording radio channels via SCART )

6) Make sure your var hack has a recent backup file of your wishlists and season passes done via TiVoWeb for you to re-import via the TiVoWeb backup module onto the new 250Gig disk after it is set up.

---

Things to ensure before you put the drive back in the TiVo:

1) You have at least put a serial tty connection shell into the rc.sysinit.author

2) You have copied across and untar'ed your /var/hack tarball and put the command to start TiVoWeb into rc.sysinit.author

3) You have installed cachecard/turbonet drivers ok

As long as you do the above three things then the rest can be achieved by FTP, bash prompt via Hyperteminal or TiVoWeb.


----------



## beastman (May 26, 2002)

groovyclam said:


> FTP won't work unless you get TiVoWeb installed and that is in your /var/hack - catch 22.
> 
> Put a tarball of your /var/hack on the Windows C: drive you put the tivo image on and then you can use linux to copy it over after you have restored the image.
> 
> I mentioned this in the doc I sent you.


I was thinking as long as I install the cachecard drivers then I should be able to ftp into it. Is that right? Assuming it is if I copy over the hack file that should be a quick cheat for most of the stuff I've already done.


----------



## groovyclam (Feb 18, 2002)

> I was thinking as long as I install the cachecard drivers then I should be able to ftp into it


But nothing is acting as an FTP server on the TiVo until you get TiVOWeb installed and running so you can't FTP.

The cachecard drivers only allow for a terminal screen bash login.

Copy the tarball of your var hack to your C: drive and then copy it to /var/hack *before* putting the new drive back in the TiVo!!!


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

beastman said:


> I am about to upgrade to a 250GB drive and would like to restore all the hacks from the original drive. Can I get away with ftping over the var/hack folder the new drive. Would that work and restore the new drive to the same settings as the old one?


If you back up the drive then restore the image to your new drive, all the hacks will transfer over. They are included in the backup.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

groovyclam said:


> But nothing is acting as an FTP server on the TiVo until you get TiVOWeb installed and running so you can't FTP.


Not quite, FTP and TELNET are installed as part of the network driver install and are not installe in /var so are immune to being wiped.

I ran my TiVo for a while with no TiVoWeb and I was able to TELNET and FTP in no problem.


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

As Ian-m says, FTP is installed as part of the card driver install, not tivoweb, 

& As Sanderton points out, hacks will be transferred if you restore an image made of your original drive. Its how I upgraded my second TiVo, copied the first drive & restored it to the second machine. Everything worked straight off.


----------



## beastman (May 26, 2002)

Just to re-cap I am trying to restore my hacks from the original files off my old tivo that I took off via ftp and not just via the tivo backup image. I have managed to get ftp working again and copied across the var/hack files.
I then tried to copy over my fpga7114.o file in /lib/modules and also the /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author and found out I couldn't tinker with those until groovyclam kindly advised I need to use the mount -o remount,rw / mount -o remount,ro commands.
I have tried running Tivowenb manually (/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb console) but it tells me permission denied.
I know I am almost there now! Close but no cigar!
Can somewhere tell me where I have stuffed up?

thanks


----------



## groovyclam (Feb 18, 2002)

Probably permissions on some executables.

cd to the directory where tivoweb is installed.

Make sure you are definitely in that directory with:

pwd

Then do:

ls -l 

You will get rows back for each file in the directory.

They may not have execute permissions so do:

chmod 755 ./*

Then try starting tivoweb again.


----------



## beastman (May 26, 2002)

thanks - darn it- when I run that it now says ls: command not found.



groovyclam said:


> Probably permissions on some executables.
> 
> cd to the directory where tivoweb is installed.
> 
> ...


----------



## groovyclam (Feb 18, 2002)

ls is not provided by TiVo as standard, hopefully it is in your hack directory somewhere so you will have to specify the full path to ls i.e.

/var/hack/ls -l 

or perhaps

/var/hack/bin/ls -l


If it isn't there, then Google for a tarball of Linux commands specifically for TiVo, download it, FTP it to the TiVo, unpack and you will have ls exe you can run.


----------



## groovyclam (Feb 18, 2002)

> I have tried running Tivowenb manually (/var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/tivoweb console) but it tells me permission denied.


Are you sure your rc.sysinit.author isn't already starting up tivoweb on boot and you trying to run it again manually is causing an error ?

Do:

cat /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author

to read what commands are in the boot file.


----------



## beastman (May 26, 2002)

thanks again groovyclam - I think I might just bite the bullet and use tarball you sent me with tivoweb plus and all the stuff in it.


----------



## groovyclam (Feb 18, 2002)

If you do then you won't lose your tivoweb anyway because my tarball has tivowebplus installed under the dir /var/hack/tivoweb which is different to your install dir.

Copy my tarball to your /var/hack and do:

cd /var/hack

cpio --unconditional -H tar -i < ./varhack.tar

I have a /var/hack/bin with extra linux commands including "ls"

Whenever you log in via a terminal to your TiVo in future do the command straight away:

. /var/hack/.profile <--note there is a space between . and /var 

And you will have access to "ls" and all the other commands without having to specify /var/hack/bin in front of them.


----------

